# Need A Driver



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking for a driver to drive one of my trucks for snowplowing in the rochester,ny area. I plow on the eastside but a driver will work if he lives in rochester,ny area call me at 585-576-4737


----------



## bigkyle (Jul 20, 2006)

hey remember me from lawnsite.com i talked to you a bunch last year i was woundering about your plowing job


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Kosty;332666 said:


> Looking for a driver to drive one of my trucks for snowplowing in the rochester,ny area. I plow on the eastside but a driver will work if he lives in rochester,ny area call me at 585-576-4737


What type of plowing do you do ? I am west side of rochester


----------

